# hello



## evo (25 May 2006)

hi just signed up today


----------



## pony (29 May 2006)

hello im pony good day to you


----------



## wcsauto (8 Jun 2006)

Hello just signed up too


----------



## Helz (6 Jul 2006)

Me too. Hello!


----------



## Yorkshireman (8 Jul 2006)

Same here.
Hi everyone  .

Colin N.


----------



## bobcycle (24 Jul 2006)

Hello Im new here to.


----------



## macca (30 Jul 2006)

and me.


----------



## Serenity (9 Aug 2006)

I'm new here too and I want this place to be successful! Where is everone from? I'm from California where the sun always shines! Well sometimes it rains too. And a little snow. Maybe hail too. 

Well heck, I can ride in all kinds of weather!!! And you?


----------



## Townsend (9 Aug 2006)

I'm just joining from Eastern US, moving to Cali to chase a girl soon (Serenity).

I ride road and on my favorite trail by a local creek, I just ride to enjoy the outdoors...not a hardcore athlete or anything.


----------



## Denda (9 Aug 2006)

I just joined. I am from Texas.


----------



## BigP (23 Aug 2006)

Hello, I'm new too.


----------



## Hugh Jarse (7 Jul 2007)

Hello all I'm another newbie have a nice day.


----------



## Blue (7 Jul 2007)

A lot of new members are introducing themselves down in Cafe.


----------



## Abitrary (12 Oct 2007)

Hi Denda


----------



## Fnaar (13 Oct 2007)

evo said:


> hi just signed up today


Yo, evo.


----------



## Fnaar (13 Oct 2007)

and did townsend and serenity get it together?


----------



## Elmer Fudd (13 Oct 2007)

Ecky Thump ! The yanks are taking over !! 

But welcome one and all.


----------



## Abitrary (13 Oct 2007)

I think we should keep this thread going, like a inter galaxy space beacon attracting ex-aliens onto us

we know they are not hostile by the naivete of their original posts, so we need not worry


----------



## Elmer Fudd (13 Oct 2007)

Welcome one and All !!!
We are from earth, We cum and piss.



(Be interesting to find out wot cycling in California is like though , now we are hitting the shitty time of year )


----------



## LordoftheTeapot (13 Oct 2007)

To you all. * Hands out tea *


----------



## Brock (13 Oct 2007)

What a truly awful gif LOTTP. About as welcoming as a smack in the face with a supernova and some jerky 70's style 3D lettering. 2/10 Must do better.


----------



## postman (13 Oct 2007)

Well strike me.Hello to you from over the pond.Or should we say HOW.


----------



## ColinJ (13 Oct 2007)

evo said:


> hi just signed up today


Well, getting back to the original post - Hi Ian! 

I spent 20 years in NW Coventry and half my family are still there in the Coundon area. What area do you live in?

I go back pretty regularly so I left an old single-speed bike down there which I've been using to explore the lanes round Meriden, Corley, and Fillongley. Next spring I intend to go further afield, perhaps out Market Bosworth way, or even a circular route round the city, bypassing all the local towns. I reckon that would be a good 100 km or so.

Something I really fancy is a route I've been plotting which I've named *Run to the Hills*. That is via Meriden to the Malvern Hills and back. I'll make it up to a full 100 miles so that anybody off the forum who fancied tackling an imperial century can come along. That will have to wait for next summer though. I'll post details next year. Hmm, I'll bring a geared bike down for that one...

What kind of cycling do you like to do?


----------



## snorri (13 Oct 2007)

ColinJ said:


> Well, getting back to the original post - Hi Ian!
> 
> 
> > I see you are a man that allows considerable time and thought before returning a welcome.
> > 17 months without a posting would suggest evo has left CC for pastures new.


----------



## Abitrary (13 Oct 2007)

Elmer Fudd said:


> Welcome one and All !!!
> We are from earth, *We cum and piss.*



hehehe, i just got that


----------



## LordoftheTeapot (14 Oct 2007)

> What a truly awful gif LOTTP. About as welcoming as a smack in the face with a supernova and some jerky 70's style 3D lettering. 2/10 Must do better.


----------



## ColinJ (14 Oct 2007)

snorri;87902][quote name= said:


> Well, getting back to the original post - Hi Ian!



I see you are a man that allows considerable time and thought before returning a welcome.
17 months without a posting would suggest evo has left CC for pastures new.[/QUOTE]
Oops  - we can thank _Fnaar_ and _Arbitrary_ for that! I was checking for new posts but forgot to check the date of the OP. Come back _evo_ - all is forgiven!


----------



## Chigley (18 Oct 2007)

Hi, I'm new as well!!!!


----------



## Brock (18 Oct 2007)

Hello Chigley.


----------



## Chigley (19 Oct 2007)

Hi Brock


----------



## ash68 (19 Oct 2007)

welcome Chigley, make yourself at home , eh , after you've getten the beers in.


----------



## Brock (19 Oct 2007)

He looks oddly like Abitrary to me, but with a less confusing name...


----------



## Noodley (19 Oct 2007)

I wouldn't speak to chigley if I were you. he's a bit specky.


----------



## modge (20 Oct 2007)

Im new aswell, so Id just like to say hello all.Iv been out of cycling for a few years now but Im back and LOVE IT once again.


----------



## Noodley (20 Oct 2007)

modge said:


> Im new aswell, so Id just like to say hello all.Iv been out of cycling for a few years now but Im back and LOVE IT once again.



hello modge. you're not specky are you?


----------



## col (20 Oct 2007)

Hi chigley,modge,just wondering when mary is joining?


----------



## col (20 Oct 2007)

Sorry couldnt resist,it just strangely reminded me of mary mungo and midge,for a second.


----------



## bonj2 (20 Oct 2007)

Brock said:


> He looks oddly like Abitrary to me, but with a less confusing name...





ash68 said:


> welcome Chigley, make yourself at home , eh , after you've getten the beers in.



hmmm.... i'm suspicious.  i think he IS abitrary.


----------



## Dayvo (20 Oct 2007)

bonj said:


> hmmm.... i'm suspicious.  i think he IS abitrary.



Moi aussi!


----------

